# Who is that Masked Man - Dale Hall?



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I have seen this man's name come up more than anyone else's when it comes to speckled trout tournaments. Does anyone know if he is a member of the forum? Is he a guide? If he is a guide, I want to book him for a couple of days.

Thanks,


----------



## Slow Moe (Oct 2, 2007)

What if he's just a loser whofishes before thetournament officially starts and illegally sells all his fish to the Coffee Cup resturaunt, then would you think he's all that?


----------



## SuperSpook (Oct 1, 2007)

> *fishn4real (10/2/2007)*I have seen this man's name come up more than anyone else's when it comes to speckled trout tournaments. Does anyone know if he is a member of the forum? Is he a guide? If he is a guide, I want to book him for a couple of days.
> 
> Thanks,




Dale doesnt guide I dont even think he has a boat.Wouldnt think he was a cheater who fishes before a tournament starts but you never know.

As far has him catching decent trout,its true,he's pretty good regardless if he trades them for coffee or not.

You can catch him alot on the bob sikes when the flounder are around he will be working ALL the pilings daily,he will be jigging and moving with a landing net over his shoulder.He deer hunts alot also so good lucking finding him now.....Nice guy IMO.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Slow Moe (10/2/2007)*What if he's just a loser whofishes before thetournament officially starts and illegally sells all his fish to the Coffee Cup resturaunt, then would you think he's all that?


Moe:

As far as I know Dale Hall has an impecable reputation. His name consistently shows up on the leader boards of most local tournaments for speckled trout. Now, I'm sure that you have some evidence that Mr. Hall has done some of the things that you alledge, or you would not have postedthose innuendoson an open forum andspread a cloud of doubt and suspicions on this man's good name and reputation - which might be construed as "liable". 

And yes; in spite of your comments I do still want to fish with him - any day of the week!


----------



## jakerson (Oct 3, 2007)

???? elaborate please. im confused.


----------



## Ruskin_Raider (Oct 2, 2007)

yeah I'm cluless on this one as well?


----------



## Voodoo Lounge (Sep 28, 2007)

I believe I met him Sun, when he beat me out of the aggregate prize in the Pirates tourney. He approached me to congadulate me on my catch, then we compared notes for a minute, then he dissapeared into thin air...


----------



## mdrobe2 (Oct 12, 2007)

Dale knows his stuff and I would love to hire him to teach me how to fish for stud trout if he is out there...Mike

I met him back in the day and he is a nice guy. Hope you read this Dale...PM me...


----------

